# Headboats out of Rod N Reel/Solomons



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone been out recently?? How did you do, and what are the current costs? Is it just spot being caught or other stuff?? Are the jumbo spot in???


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Steve...*

...check out this report from the St. Mary's County website.

http://tour.co.saint-marys.md.us/fishing/index.asp

I would be interested in joining you for a headboat trip if you're up to it.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im heading to Rod N Reel tomorrow. I know that the jumbo spot are available. The croaker and Rockfish are there also. If you happen to come look for the tan brimmed hat


----------



## dafishinladee (Sep 18, 2007)

*Rod & Reel Headboats*

Hello all: Just a note to advise that as of yesterday (Sat 7/12) the Hooker Headboat was down for repairs. You should call ahead to check if it's up & running again. The private charter captains were picking up headboat passengers and taking them out.
I had booked a private charter and we went out about 5:30am
:fishing:
The fishing report: Lot's of large Spot, a few WP and a few Croakers (smallest one 14", largest one 20") and all 6 of us had our 2 rock fish most averaged 25-26" .
It was a great day... 
until we went to Matapeake later that night --- what a bummer, nothing big biting. I spent my few hours catching small spot and passing them out as bait.
But it's all good!


----------

